
Modern Antiques That Today’s Kids Probably Have Never Used - segfaultbuserr
https://spydersden.wordpress.com/2012/04/16/modern-antiques-that-todays-kids-probably-have-never-used/
======
sizzzzlerz
I'd add to that list the Sony Walkman, the manual typewriter, a telephone
modem with the acoustic coupler, and the VCR

